
The puzzle of monogamous marriage - monort
http://rstb.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/367/1589/657
======
foldr
It's only a puzzle if you think that everything has to have an economic and/or
evolutionary explanation. Christianity is a huge factor in the prevalence of
monogamous marriages in the West, and indeed, attitudes towards monogomy are
changing as fewer Westerners are practicing Christians. Conversely,
Christianity is growing pretty rapidly if you look at the world as a whole.

